# Amplificador valvular vs transistor (potencia)



## destructionnuclear (Oct 23, 2015)

Hola tengo una duda y no encuentro una explicación técnica clara..

¿porque se dice que un amplificador valvular tiene mas volumen que uno de la misma potencia pero a transistores?

Ejemplo: un amplificador VOX AC15 (15w) supera el doble de veces en volumen que un fender de 30w a transistores...

¿alguna explicacion? ...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 23, 2015)

Si los dos amplificadores pueden generar la misma potencia sobre el parlante, no hay chance de que suene más fuerte uno que otro, si distinto.


----------



## josemaX (Oct 23, 2015)

También está el asunto de la sensibilidad de los altavoces. Es la misma en los dos casos?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 23, 2015)

Eso es cierto, yo suponía mismas condiciones en ambos casos.


----------



## destructionnuclear (Oct 23, 2015)

¿¿en un porcentaje tan elevado puede afectar la sensibilidad del altavoz el volumen final del equipo???


----------



## josemaX (Oct 23, 2015)

Si, ten en cuenta que 3dB es el doble de presión sonora

http://proguitarshop.com/andyscorner/how-loud-is-your-amp  (lo siento, en inglés)


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2015)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> Hola tengo una duda y no encuentro una explicación técnica clara..
> 
> ¿porque se dice que un amplificador valvular tiene mas volumen que uno de la misma potencia pero a transistores?
> 
> ...



¿ Como mediste que _"Suena el doble"_ ? 


A igual potencia y con el mismo parlante/s suenan igual.

Peroooooo llevando a ambos amplificadores al recorte el valvular da un sonido menos *desagradable* que el de transistores por lo que puede trabajar a algo mas de potencia. Pero nunca el doble de potencia.

En recorte, no es una condición de funcionamiento deseable en ningún amplificador.


----------



## destructionnuclear (Oct 23, 2015)

josemax parece muy interesante lo que compartiste!

fogonazo/ entiendo lo que dices tecnicamente hablando.. pero de todos modos las diferencias me parecen tremendas. los que tocamos guitarra electrica nos encontramos a veces que un pequeño amplificador de "apenas" 15watts poseé un tremendo altavoz de 12 pulgadas que se "come" a la mayoria de los amplificadores de 20, 30 40 watts a transistores... sigo pensando que hay un secreto alli.. :/


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 23, 2015)

Si querés comparar en forma objetiva, poné el mismo parlante en ambos amplificadores y compará (siempre y cuando la impedancia y la potencia lo permita).


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 23, 2015)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> josemax parece muy interesante lo que compartiste!
> 
> fogonazo/ entiendo lo que dices tecnicamente hablando.. pero de todos modos las diferencias me parecen tremendas. los que tocamos guitarra electrica nos encontramos a veces que un pequeño amplificador de "apenas" 15watts poseé un tremendo altavoz de 12 pulgadas que se "come" a la mayoria de los amplificadores de 20, 30 40 watts a transistores... sigo pensando que hay un secreto alli.. :/



Tal vez el bafle o la caja hagan milagros  Tengo unos que apenas les metes 1.5W con LPF activo y casi te tiran la casa, en cambio, tengo otros que con el mismo LPF y potencia y casi ni se oyen...

También, si el altavoz, así sea de 1W 12", como el diámetro es enorme, pues aún con 1W mueve una buena cantidad de aire, lo que se traduce a presión sonora. Y ni contemos la sensiblidad 

Y también, algunos amplis de un par de watts pero parece que te dejan sordo pueden traer algún atenuador para bajos, ya que los bajos se llevan la mayoría de potencia de un ampli, y al no haber bajos pues la potencia total del ampli pasa a ser del resto de frecuencias, las cuales nuestro oído es más sensible.

Me parece que hay un tema similar a este y ahí mencionan cosas así, a ver si lo encuentro...

Saludos.


----------



## destructionnuclear (Oct 23, 2015)

Sr.Domo muy interesante tu comentario.. al parecer la suma de muchos factores tiene que ver con el tema de este hilo.
si bien es sabido que los equipos valvulares poseen ciertas cualidades que los hacen "preferibles" en ámbitos musicales a veces pienso que las industrias que fabrican este tipo de equipos (sobretodo para instrumentos) nos convencen que si no es valvular nos vemos limitados en cuanto a calidad etc.. seguramente sea cuestion de "tradicionalidad" o "mistica vintage".


----------



## josemaX (Oct 24, 2015)

Es indiscutible que en particular para guitarra las válvulas no tienen rival. Luego está el tema del precio, si para algunas aplicaciones compensa o no. Pero mira en las ocasiones que se toca con un ampli de válvulas y se captura con un micro luego para grabar.

Sobre la sensibilidad de los altavoces: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/potencia-amplificador-vs-sensibilidad-altavoz-14871/


----------



## Papatero (Oct 24, 2015)

No entiendo muy bien la consulta,  si la potencia entregada es la misma por ambos amplificadores, el resultado final es el mismo auditivamente hablando. Otro tema sería el cómo va a sonar ante el oído. Sin entrar en el eterno debate de que si es, o no es la válvula mejor, lo que está claro es que suena distinto, y por regla general todos los bajistas (que tocan el bajo) guitarras y demás, les suele agradar más la válvula. Muchos amplificadores a válvulas para bajo suelen llevar altavoces de gran sensibilidad que de alguna forma compensan la baja potencia que se le va a aplicar.  

Eterno dilema, que es mejor potencia o sensibilidad?


----------



## destructionnuclear (Oct 24, 2015)

Papatero dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien la consulta,  si la potencia entregada es la misma por ambos amplificadores, el resultado final es el mismo auditivamente hablando



Conecta una misma guitarra a un fender frotman 25watts (transistores) a tope y luego conecta esa misma guitarra a un vox ac15 (15watts) a tope y veamos cual suena mas FUERTE...

evidentemente la diferencia es clara... por ahi va la cuestion...


----------



## Papatero (Oct 24, 2015)

Vale pero tú me estás hablando de potencia, asociando cada amplificación al mismo altavoz? 

Porque sí hablamos de la potencia total medida (no la que pueda dar el fabricante que no siempre es real) al mismo altavoz la única diferencia será escuchar esa distorsión con y sin válvulas. En transistores un thd de un 10% es desagradable y en válvula no, o no lo es de la misma forma. Y hay fabricantes que te específican la potencia con un 0.1% y otros con un 10% y tampoco es lo mismo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2015)

Papatero dijo:


> Vale pero tú me estás hablando de potencia, asociando cada amplificación al mismo altavoz?


El no habla de amplificadores "puros" sino de los "combos" (pre + amplificador + parlante) donde se conectan las violas eléctricas. En ese contexto, su pregunta no tiene ningun valor ni sentido ya que lo que el escucha es la combinación particular de *pre+ampli+parlante* y la eficiencia de cada cadena puede ser completamente diferente, y por ello será diferente el volumen final con el que se escuche.

Buscá el fender frontman y/o el vox ac15 en google y vas a ver como son esos "amplificadores".


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 24, 2015)

destructionnuclear dijo:


> Hola tengo una duda y no encuentro una explicación técnica clara..
> 
> ¿porque se dice que un amplificador valvular tiene mas volumen que uno de la misma potencia pero a transistores?
> 
> ...



Esa pregunta da el pié para un montón de respuestas. Algunas de las respuestas pueden ser tanto divergentes como convergentes a algún tipo de conclusión en determinado contexto, la cual puede perder el sentido práctico de aplicación si se lo analiza en el sentido amplio de las cosas.

En principio, encontrar dos amplificadores de tecnologías diferentes disponiendo exactamente los mismos parámetros es muy difícil. Cuando menciono parámetros me refiero a todos los que caracterizan al amplificador desde entrada a salida. Pero el problema radica en que ese amplificador no actúa por sí solo, sino en conjunto con la fuente de señal y el transductor propiamente dicho. La caracterización de la fuente de señal y su sinergia con la caracterización de la entrada del amplificador condiciona la respuesta del propio amplificador y finalmente lo que le llega al transductor. La caracterización de la salida del amplificador y su sinergia con la caracterización del transductor obran también su trabajo en la respuesta final del sistema.

La función de transferencia final de cada sistema va a ser claramente diferente, dadas las necesidades bien diferentes de interconexión que se requieren entre etapas de amplificación, así como con su fuente de señal de entrada y con el propio transductor. Por otro lado, el/los elemento/s activo/s encargado/s de la amplificación tiene/n una caracterización diferente en uno y otro caso y, también, requerimientos de alimentación y rendimientos diferentes.

De lograr dos sistemas que respondan igual (sonoramente hablando), posiblemente exija una muy diferente configuración en cada caso, lo cual hace perder el sentido de practicidad de la comparativa. Y si se logra que respondan igual, no existe diferencia...

En la realidad, si dos sistemas responden diferentes es porque existen diferencias en la propia etapa, o en su interconexión y modo de actuar con la fuente de señal o en su interconexión y modo de actuar con el transductor, o una simultaneidad de las tres causas. En este caso, tampoco tiene lugar ninguna comparativa, ya que las condiciones no son las mismas para uno u otro caso.

La conclusión es que cada tecnología de amplificación no se puede comparar en un sentido amplio de las pruebas. Tampoco se puede decir que una sea mejor o peor que otra, simplemente decir que son diferentes.

Saludos


----------



## dcsalg (Oct 27, 2015)

Yo lo que tengo entendido que no es lo fuerte sino la calidad, generalmente lo que se dice que uno valvular suena mejor que uno a transistor


----------



## Papatero (Oct 27, 2015)

Yo discrepo en algo, si se pueden comparar tecnologías distintas siempre y cuando se hagan con un mínimo de requisitos y coherencia. Para comparar dos amplificaciones distintas hay que usar las pruebas a ciegas, cargar el mismo altavoz, el mismo previo, y ajustar la sensibilidad, para que entreguen la misma potencia de salida. Si son 30w da igual si son válvulas, transistores, o lo que tú quieras. Otra cosa es que especifiquen 50w y luego sean 35w, que por cierto no es lo mismo 35w con señal de 20hz a 20khz que midiendo con 1khz, como tampoco es lo mismo midiendo al 10% de thd que al 0.1.   Pero si pones ambos amplificadores a un nivel de escucha razonable, si es posible comparar. Sé que hay muchos (expertos del high end) que no quieren hacer pruebas con los ojos cerrados porque más de uno se pilla los dedos. La válvula funciona muy pero que muy bien con músicos que tocan el bajo y añaden distorsión, porque además en esa distorsión no se aplica tensión continúa d.c. al altavoz y es más difícil romperlo a parte de lo que percibe el oído. Pero si lo que tú escuchas es música con más dinámica o instrumentos electrónicos y no de percusión, hay por ahí una serie de amplificadores en clase H que son realmente espectaculares, con mucha, muchísima dinámica y muy rápidos, algunos lo definen como tener mucho punch o pegada, la válvula es más suave y menos rápida, pero suena distinta y la thd es agradable al oído.



En las etapas de potencia de coche, el famoso car audio de hace 15 años atrás había muchísimo falseo de datos en cuanto a potencias de salida, unos a 4ohms otros a 2, unos a 1khz otros de 20 a 20khz , con la thd al 10% etc.... Hasta algunas marcas más famosas especificaban a 12v y a 14,4v algo que me tenia frito. Al final la solución era cargarlas en el banco, meter una fuente, señal y osciloscopio, y subir hasta ver donde entraba el recorte. Y al margen de todo esto luego una vez instaladas, unas tenían más pegada que otras, una de las razones era la reserva energética, no es lo mismo cargar 1 canal a plena potencia, que los dos, o.....los 4, donde la fuente pwm en muchas ocasiones tenían grandes pérdidas. En fin que me voy del tema xdd


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 27, 2015)

Papatero dijo:


> Yo discrepo en algo, si se pueden comparar tecnologías distintas siempre y cuando se hagan con un mínimo de requisitos y coherencia. Para comparar dos amplificaciones distintas hay que usar las pruebas a ciegas, cargar el mismo altavoz, el mismo previo, y *ajustar la sensibilidad*, para que entreguen la misma potencia de salida.



El problema de una prueba a ciegas es que justamente en el ajuste de la sensibilidad de uno de los sistemas para parearlo al otro sistema ya estás falseando la prueba. El porqué: podés tener dos amplificadores que entreguen la misma potencia sobre el mismo tipo de parlante, pero con ganancias - sensibilidades diferentes en ambos amplificadores (por más que todos los otros parámetros coincidan). Al ajustar la ganancia desde el previo para parearlos, ¿cómo hacés para discriminar que el posible cambio percibido en el sonido sea debido al propio ajuste de la ganancia del previo y, por ende, del propio previo ó del propio amplificador bajo pruebas?. Tené en cuenta que el previo distorsiona conforme al nivel de ganancia: mayor distorsión a mayor ganancia, por lo general.

De igual forma, podríamos refutar técnicamente un montón de ajustes necesarios más en las pruebas a ciegas .

La prueba a ciegas te permitirá discriminar si un sistema (todo) suena mejor o peor que otro, pero no te permite fehacientemente saber si un eslabón de ese sistema es mejor o peor (en este caso, el amplificador). Es por esto que sostengo que aislar la causa generada desde un eslabón de esa cadena es prácticamente imposible y no permite arribar a comparativas muy útiles. Aquí toma vital importancia el punto de trabajo óptimo para el cual fué diseñado cada eslabón y la sinergia que guarda con cada elemento posterior y anterior.

Saludos

PD: cuando menciono el ajuste de ganancia del previo, no necesariamente hago mención solamente a un previo activo (puede ser un simple divisor potenciométrico que actúe como nivelador). Incluso un simple divisor resistivo (potenciómetro) causa deterioros en cada amplificador: en la respuesta en frecuencia, en el nivel de ruido, etc.


----------



## Papatero (Oct 28, 2015)

Para estas pruebas hay que tener en cuenta muchos factores, si lo que se compara es una etapa de potencia sin control de entrada, como por ejemplo proyectos realizados sobre pcb, hay que tener muy claro que se deben igualar la señal a l salida usando el método que mejor se adapte, y como no hay ninguna etapa con la misma ganancia te toca atenuar la que mayor sensibilidad tenga, y dicho esto está claro que hay que usar un generador de tonos, un osciloscopio, una carga activa de la impedancia que vayas a usar, y luego potencimetros, o los sacas del cajón de los inventos, o te haces con atenuadores ya fabricados, y no hay otra forma. De la misma forma que si vamos a comparar etapas de distinta potencia, no llevaras al limite la que menor potencia entregue. Además ya sabemos que el oído no es lineal y menos aún a elevadas potencias, esto ya se asume que una escucha por comparación se hará con potencias moderadas, por ejemplo de 5 hasta los 30w?? Y apurando porque son muchos. No es tarea fácil pero no hay otra forma a no ser que dupliques el previo y compruebes que son idénticos y sin tolerancias....pero vamos que es más fácil atenuar la etapa de mayor sensibilidad y usar el mismo precio para ambas comparaciones. Aunque me vaya por las ramas, cuento dos anécdotas. Leí que una ocasión un grupo de frikis fueron incapaces de determinar si lo que estaban escuchando era un lector de cds de 1000€ o un discman portatil.   Y en otra ocasión en la que yo estuve presente, habían un grupo de frikis al que uno de ellos afirmaba que era capaz de distinguir entre un cd original y una copia del mismo. A ver cómo le explicas al merluzo este, que su lector de 800€ era muy antiguo, y lo que el apreciaba como copia, no eran más que errores de lectura, porque su lector no se diseñó para esos cds que se quedaban fuera de l tolerancia de ajustes! y que las copias son idénticas bit a bit. En fin creo que se podría hacer un libro de anécdotas o una enciclopedia, en cualquier caso si hablamos de tolerancias etc...donde más las hay será en los altavoces, más que en la fuente y un previo pasivo, el mero hecho de duplicar por ejemplo un juego de altavoces, por muy juntos que estén, desde el punto de escucha también afectará, tanto el ángulo como la altura etc.....


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 28, 2015)

Personalmente, sostengo que una prueba ABX no puede replicar las condiciones más repetitivas que se dan en la realidad en el común de la gente cuando lleva adelante un cambio de algún eslabón de su cadena de sonido. No lo sostengo porque crea en las adjetivaciones subjetivas que rodean al marketing de cualquier producto. Muy al contrario, lo sostengo porque conozco técnicamente cómo puede interferir un desajuste en cada interconexión de la cadena de sonido, como lo puede ser incluso una simple red atenuadora resistiva dispuesta entre un previo y un amplificador ó simplemente dispuesta a la entrada de un amplificador (en la forma de un rudimentario control de volúmen).

Lo más común de encontrar a la hora de cambiar un amplificador por otro (para mencionar un ejemplo) es que seguramente el nuevo producto no disponga exactamente la misma sensibilidad de entrada que lo que disponíamos antes del deseado cambio. Como ejemplo basta buscar las consultas que se dan en este mismo foro al respecto (que no son pocas). Muchas veces, obliga a atenuar la fuente de señal para atacar a esos nuevos amplificadores. Otras veces, obliga a diseñar un previo acorde a las necesidades particulares, porque la señal se queda corta.

Es así que comienzan los problemas: si atenuás en forma pasiva, se produce un roll off en alta frecuencia y una acotación del ancho de banda a poder reproducir, que serán más o menos evidentes de acuerdo en qué punto de la cadena se lo haga y bajo qué cuidados técnicos se lo implemente.

Si agregás etapas separadoras, para palear un poco el problema anterior, estás metiendo ruido y distorsión adicional (por mencionar solo algunos aspectos negativos). Como podrás ver, las readaptaciones traen nuevos problemas y desafíos a resolver (muchos parámetros de la situación previa, por lo general, terminan empeorando).

Otras veces, podés encontrar un nuevo amplificador con similar sensibilidad de entrada, pero que trabaje a otras impedancias de salida => nuevo problema y muy frecuente.

Como verás, una comparativa ABX, por más que me permita ajustar a la décima de milivoltio las dos etapas en todos los tonos de prueba, no es conducente en lo absoluto a los fines prácticos y más comunes que se dan en la realidad .

Lo que si sostengo es que toda etapa debe ser concebida muy acotadamente en función de lo que se le conecte previa y posteriormente, para favorecer una sinergia muy precisa. Esto último, lamentablemente conduce a sistemas muy poco dinámicos en cuanto a permisividad a cambios posteriores de componentes.

Saludos


----------

